# must have hobie accesories



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

Aiight finally got some money to customize the outback a little and am heading to the local hobie dealer.
Will be going with the bigger rudder as well as ST fins.
Got me wondering what else everyone thinks is a 'must have'.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Self inflating seat cushion.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

rod tube extenders


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

The sail is a tonne of fun. On days when you might normally curse the wind you can smile instead and bring the sail. You don't need the sidekicks if you're focused, but if you want to troll under sail you should get them (hands might be busy with a rod when a gust comes).


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

cheers guys, PA be nice but its all about the $$$$.
Was going to go with the extensions and as for scotty holders was going to wait and have a look on the water first for placement to save drillikng hole and then getting in the way.
Has anyone used the livewell or ama outriggers and are they worth it?


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

any ideas how much the sails are going for?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a Life Jacket....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It depends on what you want to do. If you want to stand and fish confidently, an Outback plus the sidekicks in their low position will help a lot. Other than that and sailing, the sidekicks are a comfort thing so if you're already comfortable handling the Outback and don't want to sail or stand, they'd be a bit superfluous.

Sail retail's about $430 but they do show up second hand.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

im thinking the sidekicks as a comfort thing outside the head as the outback has amazing firt stability but once it goes past a certain point theres no turning back, which is possible in the swell or rogue wave if unseen.
Life jacket is sorted have too, inflatable for inside, full time type 2 for when feel like i may need it.
And as for the sail might wait off for a bit until something second hand rocks up, got my eyye on a new stradic


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

you shouldnt need sidekicks in an outback at all, that thing is very stable and even in strong winds with the sail it will not go over on you (or it never did for me at least).


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

burnsie8495 said:


> im thinking the sidekicks as a comfort thing outside the head as the outback has amazing firt stability but once it goes past a certain point theres no turning back, which is possible in the swell or rogue wave if unseen.


burnsie, if you think that you need armas to head outside then my advice would be to get comfortable with your yak inside the harbours first. You will find that you don't need them. They may even be counter productive when one side digs in.
Think about the turbos, you'll like them.
If you wheel your yak onto sand then the wide trolley with the soft tyres will save you rolling the yak and breaking your rods/sounder etc.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Soft Tires
Rod Tube extenders
RAM rod holder


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

So i went with the turbos, didnt think the ST's looked all that much bigger, as well as the sailing rudder, looks so much bigger than the pictures 
But once again they are out of stock of extensions tubes, which means ill have to go back and spend more money.... what a sham ;D
Cheers for the advice as for the soft wheels will look into that most of my launches are straight from grass practically but looking into the beach launch option soon enough.
Tanks for all your input


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

The ST fins will give the same speed as the Turbo fins, but the turbos will put more pressure on the hull. So just be careful not to push too hard. New models all come with Turbo fins, but I prefer ST fins as they are shorter and give more clearance in shallow water or if you like fishing oyster leases etc. But both work just fine.

Extension tubes are well worth it and will be worth the wait.

I think the hobie carts are not wide enough, if you want soft wheels I suggest getting your own WheelEez ones from BeachWheels (in brissy somewhere I think they are) and get a custom cart made up to fit them and make the wheel base wider. Even the "wide" cart from hobie is too narrow I think.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

went and got the turbos and sailing rudder, back in a few weeks to grabo some more gear 
Is there anything you guys use or have added to ur yaks that you couldnt go with out


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Mate I love my anchor trolley set up. Very easy to use and so handy if you want to pepper an area or have a bit of lunch!!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bikini pedalling girl.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

yea am going for the anchor trolley, they were out of stock today but :/
And junglefisher, let us know when you find who sells them buddy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Subaru
iPhone
Columbia Fishing shirt


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

koich said:


> Subaru
> iPhone
> Columbia Fishing shirt


Are you stalking me?


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

i learnt the need for full length clothes the hard way, coming of a night after 12 hour trip, red as .
also invested in some strong, water resistant sun cream


----------



## dunamis (Sep 27, 2009)

Must haves for my Outback are the ST fins, Sailing rudder, Anchor Trolley kit, Drogue, Scotty rod holder and fish finder kit


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

burnsie8495 said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Bikini pedalling girl.
> ...


Eh, if you have to pay for it ...

Maybe Bazzoo can spare a nubile, or Sunshiner can lend a post-trip fish holder if needed
Not sure they fall under the banner of "hobie accessory" though, as I think they might work on any type of kayak?


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Like my small and medium size retracting tool and rod leashes
Extended rod holder
Soft tyres
Fish grips

Want a anchor setup and a fwd rod holder or 2


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Backwater Hand Paddle is a must, so much easier then having to pull out the paddle to reverse or reposition.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Somewhere to store your catch is a must - esky, fishbag, keeper net etc.
Extension tubes to get yours reels higher out of he water - can be made from pvc tube.

Due to an alignment problem that resulted in lots of broken rudder pins my adventure ended up with what I think is a TI rudder the dealer had laying around. Now if I turn the rudder too suddenly while under way I come close to being thrown out.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A stakeout pole to go with anchor trolley and drogue. Very useful devices. Plenty of alternatives to the hobie stakeout pole which are much cheaper and do the job. The best i have seen have been extendable so that you can cope with water deeper than 1.5 metres. Check out the DIY section. The Hobie version floats, is simple and well made but cost heaps.

The pole is also great for propelling yourself through really skinny water, retrieving lures and extricating yourself from all sorts of tricky situations.

Congrats on the post by the way! A lot of guys have given their answers much thought and it is great to see the variety of must haves.

chill the kill

rob


----------

